# Double Halfpipe



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't get it. How are riders going to transfer between the two pipes mid-session? :icon_scratch:

This just seems like RED BULL EPIC EXXXTREME RAWR!!!! bullshit to me.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I assume some of the features will help them transfer?:dunno: If not, it is going to be one hell of a scary transfer coming up out of the pipe, clearing the 4 foot wide spine and then land on the wall on the other side... Should result in some serious casing and flat-bottoming, I'll watch the carnage but obviously hope nobody actually gets hurt.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Whoever handles their liability insurance is probably getting a call from his boss when this comes across the shot caller's desk. :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just like a skateboard spine, you can transfer anywhere, it doesn't go to full vert so anywhere will do....sick, i will def be watching...if they get some practice time in it that could be one of the coolest contest ever



> following the contest, the Red Bull Double Pipe will be open for the public to ride the same amazing course as the pros.


 oh hell, now i got 2 reasons to visit CO


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm completely ignorant of skateboarding, so I have absolutely no fucking clue what you're talking about and I'll take your word for it. :laugh:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't get it. How are riders going to transfer between the two pipes mid-session? :icon_scratch:


By shifting their weight?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

CassMT said:


> just like a skateboard spine, you can transfer anywhere, it doesn't go to full vert so anywhere will do....sick, i will def be watching...if they get some practice time in it that could be one of the coolest contest ever


Ya I mean that's how I'm envisioning it, just not something normally done on a snowboard. I think a lot of riders will do it and be fine, I just see some people missing with pretty gnarly results. Spine transfers on a skateboard and more importantly, bailing on a skateboard, seem a lot easier to me. I'm excited to see how it goes.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm completely ignorant of skateboarding, so I have absolutely no fucking clue what you're talking about and I'll take your word for it. :laugh:



just air from one to the other is what i mean, instead of landing in the same tranny you go over the spine and land on the other wall. a spine is a kinda weird scenario you almost never freeriding, this is true! this pipe will favor skaters imo, could be a great 'leveler' of the riders cuz it will be new to everyone

i hate that redbull shit, but i like the way they think, like... Big


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

CassMT said:


> just air from one to the other is what i mean, instead of landing in the same tranny you go over the spine and land on the other wall. a spine is a kinda weird scenario you almost never freeriding, this is true! this pipe will favor skaters imo, could be a great 'leveler' of the riders cuz it will be new to everyone


Ya it's going to greatly reduce speeds I think, which is actually kind of good for the way it looks like they are setting it up. No need for the kind of speed for a triple cork if your just setting up for wall rides and smaller stylish tricks. Basically making it so you can't do the "figure skating" or "ariel skiing" riding everyone's been complaining about in pipe.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

that looks sick! im already envisioning all the possibilities for tricks in my head, its gonna be awesome!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*yea i'm old.*

It will be cool for sure. Hopefully it sets a trend. It would be so sick to have 8-12 foot double pipes in some locales instead of "you want to ride pipe? ok we have 22 footers".

You guys that don't get it, trust me, because skateboarding. Man I was a little too young and did not have any sort of access over in the Philippines for Bones Brigade 1 and 2, but The Search for Animal Chin was on all of our radar in jr high.

If you love the sports of the board do yourself a favor and waste 60 more minutes of your useless life 






Tony, Steve and Lance in epic form, my first heroes.

New companies want to know about images, look no further than Powell and Peralta. Sickest gfx in boardsports, 40 years old or something.




























hint: the answer to the whole post is at the end of the movie.

I graffitti'd rat bones on everything for like 10 years.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Imagine a 15 foot air to taco on that spine. :blink:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Reminds me of the sweet ramp from Skate or Die 2, one of my favorite videos games growing up. I played that game for hours, but only the halfpipe mode. I can still hear the music in my head just seeing this pic.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

caught myself dreamin about this when i woke in the middle of the night, possibilities are endless. no reason crossing the spine would have to slow you down, just like any pipe air you could be clearing 20ft of pipe downhill as you cross the spine (i don't mean me literally, lol) but i bet we may see huge straight airs over the spine. weird to think about how if you take off frontside you land in the other pipe backside and vice versa. jealous you aspenites who are gonna get to try this thing if you want, damyou


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The more I look at it I started noticing the spine has two places where a section of the top of the spine is cut lower making the wall less vertical, maybe these are intended transfer points as it would be much easier to do there than on the more vertical full sized parts of the pipe?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

would be good if they put some of the big high rails on the spine too, like were in the Peace Pipe, a rail/transfer would be cool


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The steepest angle on the spine walls will not be 90 deg, so it will act more like a regular jump or a table top. Pretty cool, only problem I see is it's VERY wide, so if you're going the full width you'll only like touch each side twice.

Should be fun to watch.

What would Terje say?!? :dunno:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

It's about time snowboarding got it's head out of its ass and started getting creative with features more like skateboarding. There are infinite possibilities out there and all we do is hit straight jumps and boring halfpipes. I think this is rad.



linvillegorge said:


> I don't get it. How are riders going to transfer between the two pipes mid-session? :icon_scratch:
> 
> This just seems like RED BULL EPIC EXXXTREME RAWR!!!! bullshit to me.


easy, just throw a strong creative rider into it and he will show you. It's no more baffling then airing out and coming back in, you just air out differently.




CassMT said:


> just like a skateboard spine, you can transfer anywhere, it doesn't go to full vert so anywhere will do....sick, i will def be watching...if they get some practice time in it that could be one of the coolest contest ever


Exactly. Go watch some vert and bowl skating and watch how they transfer all over the place, it's completely doable.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's built, holyfuk that looks fun



i think they are onto something with this idea, may very well be witnessing The Future here


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Heres a walk through:

VIDEO: First Look At RedBull's Double Pipe - The Ski Channel


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Peace pipe seemed a lot more progressive than this. This just looks like one of those great drunken ideas that didn't quite turn out right. I don't see the future here just a novelty pipe.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sclogger said:


> I don't see the future here just a novelty pipe.


this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Red Bull is investing in it that right there should tell you this might be the future. Peace pipe was a novelty for an elite priviledged group of riders. 

This isn't the first double pipe done, Whistler had one back in the early 90's it's in one of the Whiskey movies. 

I will say though this pushes the stagnation of pipe riding in a direction that was much needed. 

For those questioning the spine transfer aspect, it's actually easier to air that then it is to stay riding the 22 foot walls. I can't wait to hear from my friends competing in this how it is.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> this pushes the stagnation of pipe riding in a direction that was much needed.


no it doesn't. pipe is about going big and/or hucking gnarly shit with or without style. it is not about stupid jibby shit... or at least it hasn't been for 20 years.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure I can show you plenty of old parts from movies from 20 years ago with rails in the pipe.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure I can show you plenty of old parts from movies from 20 years ago with rails in the pipe.


pretty sure you just made my point.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not sure how many of you follow the Arctic Challenge over here in Norway, but the super pipe here faced a new era as well, with rails and features...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i think when real pros get used to that spine in the doublepipe and are pulling huge real tricks the potential will be more evident


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think the gap in the middle is a bit too wide.
Riders' first impressions of the Red Bull double pipe | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> I think the gap in the middle is a bit too wide.
> Riders' first impressions of the Red Bull double pipe | TransWorld SNOWboarding


Yeah, it seems like they're really having to stretch to get across that transition.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, it seems like they're really having to stretch to get across that transition.


or they could get the cut a bit less vertical so the riders would have a bit more horizontal speed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> or they could get the cut a bit less vertical so the riders would have a bit more horizontal speed.


I wouldn't be surprised if that's one of the improvements that Scotty Lago was talking about there toward the end that they're going to make.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see a true proper method over that spine transfer. Also, a rodeo over it will look so sweet. It's gonna be so sick.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya the spine I said from the beginning was gonna be tough. But if they get it down methods over it will be sick but imagine someone going all out and hucking a double corked 10, I mean it's either death or a perfect 100, go big or go home right?:dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

at the end of that vid: is it me or does it look like they already shaved the spine narrower?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So what's going on with this thing? All I know is that Scotty Lago just posted a pic of himself in the hospital on a stretcher in a neck brace giving a thumb up with a #doublepipe.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> So what's going on with this thing? All I know is that Scotty Lago just posted a pic of himself in the hospital on a stretcher in a neck brace giving a thumb up with a #doublepipe.


#flatbottom i imagine... that thing is not going to innovate shit without a lot of people getting broke off bad - because its not so much of a cool feature as it is a big gimmick imo. 

the cool shit about pipe is pretty much only cool when you go big. you can't go big on this because there's too much flatbottom death to die in. 

start fixing rails 10 or 15 feet off the deck, make the pipe 3x as long with a kicker in the middle of the flat, make people dodge leprechauns - something else... for me this is just going to get the best riders hurt.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> So what's going on with this thing? All I know is that Scotty Lago just posted a pic of himself in the hospital on a stretcher in a neck brace giving a thumb up with a #doublepipe.


it got postponed til today, and was going to be live on NBC. no idea if it was a total shitshow i was out riding m'own damn board


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> the cool shit about pipe is pretty much only cool when you go big. you can't go big on this because there's too much flatbottom death to die in.


Agreed. No room for mistakes going over that spine too - it either kills you or the flat does. And can someone explain what are you supposed to do with that spine rail? Somersault yourself over it?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> no idea if it was a total shitshow i was out riding m'own damn board


me too :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ok, nevermind, let's stick to single superpies


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Well apparently Scotty lago took a pretty bad spill in the double pipe. There's a picture on his girlfriends Instagram of him in a hospital bed in a neck brace. But he is cheesin hard in the picture so I assume he is going to be okay.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> ok, nevermind, let's stick to single superpies


Yeah, that was pretty meh in terms of high level pro riding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i can still see the potential. i can still envision the same high end trick you see on a normal wall happening over the spine. inverted, travelling 30-40 feet down the spine, etc.

the thing is, imo the key, you can't expect anyone, even superPro's, to learn this with two days of practice then strait into a televised contest. they're gonna play it safe, try to get a passable run in and take those 25 g's. if there were a doublepipe set up all season and at the summercamps for a year or two and everyone was there pushin it, then that full pottential would be met, i have no doubt...but that's probably not gonna happen


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CassMT said:


> i can still see the potential. i can still envision the same high end trick you see on a normal wall happening over the spine. inverted, travelling 30-40 feet down the spine, etc.
> 
> the thing is, imo the key, you can't expect anyone, even superPro's, to learn this with two days of practice then strait into a televised contest. they're gonna play it safe, try to get a passable run in and take those 25 g's. if there were a doublepipe set up all season and at the summercamps for a year or two and everyone was there pushin it, then that full pottential would be met, i have no doubt...but that's probably not gonna happen


unless they make every big contest a double pipe contest, again - i doubt it. 

far too much risk and way too much $$ for everyone to start building double piped spined foam pits. 

gimmicky.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like he was eyeing the transfer, then it all went south...



or maybe he just decked out on a normal air, either way....owwie


----------



## minicrops1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Taylor Gold won the Double Halfpipe... not surprised at all. Any one else notice his winning streak? He just won the Burton US Open 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> looks like he was eyeing the transfer, then it all went south...
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe he just decked out on a normal air, either way....owwie


I blew out my knees just watching that.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> looks like he was eyeing the transfer, then it all went south...
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe he just decked out on a normal air, either way....owwie


looks like he initiated his spin at the cut out which is not as vertical so he ended up on the spine.


----------

